# Update: Rondo officially a Maverick



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.thescore.com/nba/news/567057


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This shouldn't be all that surprising, Rondo's been unofficially on the trading block since Pierce and KG left (for a fantastic return, by the way). Ainge is probably going to have to settle for less than he'd like in return for Rondo, but unless the Celtics can pull a rabbit out of a hat and grab an all-star or two to pair with Rajon in a playoff chase it's about time for he and the franchise to part ways.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

No shocker here. So far Kings have best deal on table but he doesn't want to go there. I still say keep him for first couple months to showcase he can play.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

UNHFan said:


> No shocker here. So far Kings have best deal on table but he doesn't want to go there. I still say keep him for first couple months to showcase he can play.


Things start to get a little iffy after the Kings in terms of Rondo trade partners, though. The Lakers are out there but probably don't want to give up Julius Randle and otherwise don't have much to trade beyond Houston's first-rounder given that they already owe a couple future firsts. Maybe if they took back Gerald Wallace. Dallas and Houston are possibilities but there's no easy deal to be made with either team. Theoretically you could move Rondo to Detroit for Greg Monroe, but he's pretty much a lock to bolt them as well. I'm not quite sure what to make of the trade market for him.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

I just hate that fact that other teams now have the leverage that he's just going to leave at the end of the season anyway.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

letsgoceltics said:


> I just hate that fact that other teams now have the leverage that he's just going to leave at the end of the season anyway.


I see your point but I think Rondo wanting to leave was one of the worst kept secrets in the NBA. The question is when does Danny do it?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

UNHFan said:


> I see your point but I think Rondo wanting to leave was one of the worst kept secrets in the NBA. The question is when does Danny do it?


Mid-December? I know the Celtics have a bunch of roster-trimming to do, but short of a Knicks trade centered around Amare's contract (they don't have much to offer and he doesn't fit in the triangle, so I doubt it) or a Rondo-Bledsoe swap with Bledsoe on a post-rookie max (which I also doubt) there aren't many opportunities to trim down in a Rondo trade - the roster's probably going to wind up even more bloated. 

Ainge seems content to let the season start with Rondo around and let him play up his value unless someone steps up with a big offer - seems like the right move too.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If you can get Randle from LA, pull the trigger and pull it now.

I'd think Golden State would put together a decent offer for him as well.

New York would kill for him but all your gonna get is expirings and a pick or two


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> If you can get Randle from LA, pull the trigger and pull it now.


Are we 100% sure Randle is better than Sullinger?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Are we 100% sure Randle is better than Sullinger?


No, we can't be 100% sure of anything about a guy who's never played an NBA Game. I just see an awful, awful lot of Zach Randolph in him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Assuming the Pacers still want to compete this year, why wouldn't they put an offer in on Rondo? He makes a lot of sense for Miami as well. I guess the only issue is that those two teams don't have a ton to offer that would pique Boston's interest.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Assuming the Pacers still want to compete this year, why wouldn't they put an offer in on Rondo? He makes a lot of sense for Miami as well. I guess the only issue is that those two teams don't have a ton to offer that would pique Boston's interest.


Probably depends how Larry Bird really feels about Hibbert right now. I think Hibbert-for-Rondo would definitely generate interest from both sides


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Probably depends how Larry Bird really feels about Hibbert right now. I think Hibbert-for-Rondo would definitely generate interest from both sides


That's probably the best value Boston could hope for. I just don't know if the Pacers pull the trigger.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> That's probably the best value Boston could hope for. I just don't know if the Pacers pull the trigger.


Without Paul George I don't know that a team built around Rondo, David West, and George Hill is any better than what the C's are likely to throw out there next year, but I suppose having a year to work with Rondo and the promise of Paul George coming back could be a big draw for re-signing him. I'd throw Zeller into the trade to give Indy a stopgap center combination of Zeller and Mahinmi while we're at it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This is news?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Without Paul George I don't know that a team built around Rondo, David West, and George Hill is any better than what the C's are likely to throw out there next year, but I suppose having a year to work with Rondo and the promise of Paul George coming back could be a big draw for re-signing him. I'd throw Zeller into the trade to give Indy a stopgap center combination of Zeller and Mahinmi while we're at it.


That trade could not be completed until September 10 (because of the two month moratorium), but I think it would be a reasonable move for both teams.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Are we 100% sure Randle is better than Sullinger?


Randle is more athletic than a South American sea sponge. So the answer's yes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Randle is more athletic than a South American sea sponge. So the answer's yes.


So was Darius Miles.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Randle doesn't really rely on his athleticism for performance, but he's athletic enough to be an NBA PF. Sullinger is barely athletic enough to be a 7'6" center, only he's 6'8".


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I like Randle as a prospect - if he works hard he could be a better/more athletic version of David Lee, which would be a pretty good player considering Lee's made a pair of all-star games. You'd _really_ have to do something about the (in no particular order) Olynyk/Sullinger/Bass/Randle logjam, though.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Interesting to see if Danny can work some magic and get a good deal for Rondo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

https://twitter.com/SherrodbCSN/status/512819266727321600

Sounds like Ainge is going to let Rondo play up his value at the start of the season, with the added benefit of keeping his options open in case a star becomes unexpectedly available.


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 17, 2012)

How about Rondo to Miami for Napier and a draft pick. Of course this is at Rondo's current value. That could definitely go up over the season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Vermonster said:


> How about Rondo to Miami for Napier and a draft pick. Of course this is at Rondo's current value. That could definitely go up over the season.


Miami doesn't have the draft picks to get it done, and Napier doesn't make much sense on a team that just drafted Marcus Smart. There are a couple of teams that could put together workable packages - thinking Houston, Sacramento, the Lakers, and Houston especially - but ultimately I think the gap between what Ainge wants for Rondo and what the market's willing to pay are two different things. I'd really like to get that Pelicans pick the Rockets have, swap rights with the Clippers' first-rounder this coming year and the Knicks' pick, or swap rights with the Cavs' 2016 pick and the Lakers' pick.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/blog/boston/celtics/post/_/id/4716061/rajon-rondo-ive-not-been-myself



> BOSTON -- In the aftermath of another subpar outing in Wednesday's overtime triumph over the Detroit Pistons, Boston Celtics point guard Rajon Rondo admitted he's marred in a bit of an individual slump and trying to find his way out of it.
> 
> "I’ve not been myself," said Rondo. "I haven’t been as aggressive. I haven’t been making shots. I've been turning the ball over. Like I said, a lot of losses I put on myself. I have to find a better rhythm."
> 
> ...


He's really looked rough at times, not helping his trade value any, but Boston's in reasonable enough striking distance of the eight seed I wouldn't be shocked to see the C's make a win-now move. 

In other news, Rondo and Kobe apparently had a buddies' breakfast in Boston this morning. I mean, LA has the assets to put a trade together......


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's not really a secret that there's strife in Knicksville, but ESPN's write-up today had two interesting tidbits that I felt were worth mentioning, as it could affect the potential market for Rondo (if Ainge eventually moved him).

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/12008328/new-york-knicks-carmelo-anthony-heart-team-discord-sources-say



> Several Knicks, in addition to Hardaway, are at odds with Anthony and believe he is not playing team basketball. Sources said players voiced their displeasure with Anthony over the weekend, telling him he shoots too much, doesn't move or pass the ball, and plays defense only when he feels like it.
> 
> *Sources said the most tension exists between Anthony and Hardaway, as they haven't cared for each other almost since Hardaway joined the team last season*, with each player believing the other shoots too much and doesn't care about defense. Sources said Hardaway was also bothered by the favorable treatment Anthony received under last season's coach, Mike Woodson.
> 
> ...


If the Knicks really did look to scrap the triangle then they suddenly become players for Rondo again. THJ could be a decent rotation player, but he's obviously not a centerpiece to any deal. That being said, if the Knicks were willing to give up swap rights with their first-rounder and the Clippers' first this year, you might have the start of something interesting.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12045409/rajon-rondo-subject-boston-celtics-dallas-mavericks-trade-talks



> The Boston Celtics, after years of flirting with potential Rajon Rondo deals, are in substantive discussions on a trade that would send Rondo to the Dallas Mavericks, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Celtics and Mavericks have been discussing a swap that would furnish Boston with multiple draft picks -- including at least one future first-rounder -- as well as blossoming Mavericks center Brandan Wright and other players needed to make the salary-cap math work.
> 
> Sources say the Celtics also have been talking to teams such as the *Sacramento Kings, New York Knicks, Los Angeles Lakers and Houston Rockets *about potential Rondo deals, but that the most advanced discussions have been with Dallas.


Well, it looks like Ainge is going to finally pick a direction, as I've been clamoring for. I've got to say though, if all Boston gets is a rotation player, some filler contracts, and a single pick in the 20s I'll be disappointed in the return. I do hope, however, that Dallas making push gets someone else to up their offer and take a swing on him. You can't really continue to take the "we'll just sign him this summer" approach if Dallas gets him mid-season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rondo in that Dallas offense seems like a basketball dream come true. He might jump to 12 assists a game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Rondo in that Dallas offense seems like a basketball dream come true. He might jump to 12 assists a game.


I mean, he's a hair under 11 a night right now with guys that can't shoot. I think it's time to put the argument that he only got the assist totals he did earlier in his career because anyone could average 10 a night passing to Allen, Pierce, and Garnett to bed once and for all.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I mean, he's a hair under 11 a night right now with guys that can't shoot. I think it's time to put the argument that he only got the assist totals he did earlier in his career because anyone could average 10 a night passing to Allen, Pierce, and Garnett to bed once and for all.


You're right. It might be more like 14 a night on the Mavs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Boston has zero leverage here. Rondo is gone at the end of the season and everyone knows it. It's take it or leave it time for Boston.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hibachi! said:


> Boston has zero leverage here. Rondo is gone at the end of the season and everyone knows it. It's take it or leave it time for Boston.


Eh, I disagree only because there are several teams who want him, and if he gets traded to a contender he's more than likely staying there for the rest of his prime. The Knicks/Lakers/Rockets can't just assume they'll sign him in free agency if he goes to Dallas, while the Kings only hope is to trade for him because they won't have the cap space.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, the deed is done. Rondo's a Mav, Boston gets Jameer Nelson/Brandan Wright/Jae Crowder, Dallas' first next year, and a future second-rounder. Dwight Powell went out along with Rondo, which is a huge blow to the Maine Red Claws, if nothing else. The trade's been picked over by everyone over on the main board, so I'll just leave everyone with a reflection piece from Jackie Mac:

http://espn.go.com/boston/nba/story/_/id/12051748/rajon-rondo-leaves-complicated-legacy



> He wasn't just KG and Pierce and Ray's little brother -- he was yours, too.
> 
> When Rajon Rondo arrived in Boston, with that spindly body and those giant grizzly bear mitts, he was only 20 years old but already oozing intrigue. Even though he spent a chunk of his rookie season playing behind Sebastian Telfair -- Sebastian Telfair! -- the kid conjured up at least one play every week that made you exclaim, "Whoa.''
> 
> ...


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deal isn't as bad as people make it sound


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Deal isn't as bad as people make it sound


No, especially after Perkins came out and confirmed that Rondo wanted out and (by extension) was likely to walk this summer anyway. For the record, anything they get in return for Wright/Nelson at the deadline and the Rondo trade exception I'll count as part of the Rondo haul even though it didn't happen all at once.


----------

